# Acrylic color palette



## Bezonce (Nov 20, 2016)

Im new to acrylics, I want to ask if you can store acrylics in a pallete like watercolors, or do you have to keep them in the tube?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

with the use of a wet palette its possible to store them.


----------

